# You can add me to the mini donkey club :)



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 14, 2012)

Introducing "Lucy" and her little man (born in October)


----------



## chandab (Jan 14, 2012)

They are both so darn cute.

Congrats!

If you didn't catch it on the other threads, here's a link to Meredith Hodges website (she a topnotch long-ear trainer): http://luckythreeranch.com/website/


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!! What adorable faces!!!


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 1, 2012)

So very beautiful and you can see the intelligence shining in their eyes.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Mar 26, 2012)

LOOK UP LOVELONGEARS.COM THEY HAVE A GREAT SITE JUST FOR DONKEYS.


----------

